

Show HN: The real time community search engine - kyrai

I decided to cut all the other features and just release the startup I have been working on for the last few months.<p>http://seekier.com<p>I hate to put it like this, but look at it as a twitter for sharing what you search. Seekier lets you see what others are searching, allows you to share your own searches, and discover more through discussion.<p>Please let me know what you think of the idea and concept. There may be bugs because I decided to just release it. Thanks!<p>If you decide to register, be great if you posted your profile.
======
mr_twj
My two cents: make "seeks" into separate threads you can drop/save and
continue at any time. Also the ability to sort and delete these hypothetical
individual search nodes would be nice. Automatic forwarding to a previous
thread of another user containing the term I was searching for would be
intuitive, so that users don't have to pioneer search histories already made.
You could even "adopt" a thread and pioneer it further for the community. The
opportunities for education are endless: students can share their research
threads for use by others to include in their own bibliographies and sources
(somewhat perpetuating the inbreeding of stale thought in academia but
convenient for aggregating it in one place and possibly a starting point for
defying it). You can make a dating app to analyze users' data and make
compatibility suggestions where there is statistically significant
commonality. Also, take a look at <http://www.pearltrees.com/> and learn from
them. People aren't neat freaks, take advantage of all that is the
"lifestream." You guys may have some of what was said in the works but
personally I think the dating idea might be most ripe for pursuing in the
future. The site as of now has merit to the social bookmarking crowd I think
but needs to stretch into new territories that utilize the all important
search history for focused applications. Last, don't listen to the nay sayers
who insist on you spoon feeding them, it's a waste of your precious time. Best
of luck.

~~~
mikelbring
I appreciate the feedback. We had a bunch of ideas we wanted to incorporate
but decided to just launch the site to see if the idea would stick or not. The
dating idea is defiantly something interesting, reminds me of "Recommended
people" or something along those lines.

------
bdickason
I don't really get it? Is there any worth in seeing what others are searching
unless it's something embarassing?

I think it looks like a cool idea, but I'm not really sure how to start using
it :) The motivation to create a new account is pretty low so perhaps a nice
example of how the service helped someone else with their search might sway
me?

~~~
rooshdi
Sharing my searches with the few followers currently on Seekier has allowed me
create conversations around these searches and discover previously unknown
interests of friends. Example of a comments page:
<http://seekier.com/roosh/seek/249>

Furthermore, sharing searches provides dual functionality by searching engines
and communicating what we're looking for to our friends and followers in one
process. The amount and rate of helpful feedback provided for each shared
search will only grow as users attract more followers.

------
olalonde
<http://seekier.com/olalonde>

------
DamianoR
<http://seekier.com/DamianoR>

------
rooshdi
<http://seekier.com/roosh>

------
olalonde
Is it possible to search "on Seekier" from Google Chrome's URL bar?

~~~
rooshdi
Yes, you may search "on Seekier" from Google Chrome's URL bar by right
clicking inside the URL bar, selecting "Edit search engines," clicking on the
"Add..." button, and inputting the following within the "Edit Search Engine"
menu:

Name: Seekier Keyword: seekier URL: <http://seekier.com/search/q/6?query=%s>

I hope that helps.

~~~
mikelbring
That will allow you to search google, but you must be logged in for it to be
tracked.

------
kyrai
<http://seekier.com>

------
mikelbring7
<http://seekier.com/michael> :D

------
IK0N
Awesome! :)

